# can one of you techies help me out?



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

i've bought castlevania: symphony of the night three times. old ps1 game. the option of finding another copy is practically nonexistent, and my last ps1 died about a year ago... i did manage to get the game on my old desktop, and had an emulator, and it worked well. can anyone help me find a file and emulator and walk me through the steps of downloading and getting it to cooperate? i've tried half a dozen times, and just get junk and gunk...

i'd owe you one, and be most appreciative! thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## vostok (Jun 21, 2014)

I haven't used an emulator since the days of windows 98, and even then it was a serious backward step, perhaps if you can find a junky and small windows xp laptop or similar and use that as a dedicated emulator for ps1 ...many posts on the web will assist

here: http://ps1emulator.com/


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2014)

did it work?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i've bought castlevania: symphony of the night three times. old ps1 game. the option of finding another copy is practically nonexistent, and my last ps1 died about a year ago... i did manage to get the game on my old desktop, and had an emulator, and it worked well. can anyone help me find a file and emulator and walk me through the steps of downloading and getting it to cooperate? i've tried half a dozen times, and just get junk and gunk...
> 
> i'd owe you one, and be most appreciative! thanks in advance for any help!!


Go here. http://vimm.net/?p=emulate 
Choose ePSXe for windows, download, and extract. Now go here. http://vimm.net/vault/?p=details&id=5963 
Download the game from the link. Extract the files to a game folder for the game. Navigate to your emulator, clicking to open the folder and subfolders until you get to the exe for the emulator and click it. My path, for example, was C:\Users\stoney\Desktop\games\emulators\pcsxr-1.9.92-win32\pcsxr
The emulator will pop up. The image is a screenshot of the emulator. Click file, run Iso, and navigate until you find the BIN file in the castlevania folder and select it. Your game should run.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 23, 2014)

Stoney McFried said:


> Go here. http://vimm.net/?p=emulate
> Choose ePSXe for windows, download, and extract. Now go here. http://vimm.net/vault/?p=details&id=5963
> Download the game from the link. Extract the files to a game folder for the game. Navigate to your emulator, clicking to open the folder and subfolders until you get to the exe for the emulator and click it. My path, for example, was C:\Users\stoney\Desktop\games\emulators\pcsxr-1.9.92-win32\pcsxr
> The emulator will pop up. The image is a screenshot of the emulator. Click file, run Iso, and navigate until you find the BIN file in the castlevania folder and select it. Your game should run.


do i need another program to extract it to the epsxe? i downloaded it and it keeps opening adobe, which says it can't read it?
i'm not very tech savvy...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> do i need another program to extract it to the epsxe? i downloaded it and it keeps opening adobe, which says it can't read it?
> i'm not very tech savvy...


Huh. 7zip is a free program you can get from file hippo which extracts zipped archives. You extract the emulator into a folder named emulators or epsxe, and the game is extracted into its own folder, for the sake of organization. When you get 7zip and install it, you should be able to right click on an item and 7zip options will be added along with the usual stuff like open. You can extract the files to your desktop to save yourself some trouble finding them. Epsxe should automatically open the file for the game if you click run iso and use that to navigate to the game folder where there will be a .bin, .cue, or.iso file which is basically just a cd image. The emulator should run that like a cd. In the first image, you see the emulator files, and the last one is the one you click to start the emulator. The emulator is the second image. At the top, select file, then run iso. A window like image three will pop up, all you do is use that window to go to the game folder and click until you see the exe file as pictured. Select that and your game should begin.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 23, 2014)

i got the emulator, but the castlevania file goes to adobe when i click on it. i can't get from downloading castlevania to the emulator.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2014)

Get 7zip from filehippo.com, install it, and extract or unzip the game files. When you navigate to the game exe using the emulator, right click it and select open with...then browse available options until you find your emulator exe and select that. You may get some message about the memory card failing to load, ignore it. Then open the game with the emulator like I instructed originally.SHould work.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you get it working?


----------

